# خصائص وطرق تشغيل البولي فينيل كلورايد



## عطية سعدو (29 يناير 2010)

-1مقدمة​ 
تعتبر البوليميرات من اهم المواد التي تميز هذا القرن فمنها تصنع الأقمشة والجلود والأنابيب والأوعية والدهانات وهياكل الأدوات الكهربائية وبعض القطع الميكانيكية والهند سية المستخدمة في الصناعات المختلفة 
ونظرا لهذا التوسع الكبير في البوليميرات يقتضي دراسة كل نوع على حدى ولهذا سنقوم بدراسة مادة البولي فينيل كلورايد وأختصارا p.v.c لما لها من أهمية كبيرة في بلادنا حيث تستخدم بكميات كبيرة جدا في صناعة الأنابيب والجلود وعبوات المياه المعدنية وفي صناعة بروفيلات النوافذ والأبواب 
ومن العروف بان البوليميرات تقسم الى قسمين 
_مواد تقسو بالحرارة thermosetting
_مواد تتلدن بالحرارة thermoplastic
والبولي فينيل كلورايد من المواد التي تتلدن بالحرارة ومنتوجاته تقسم الى قسمين
1- المنتوجات الطرية كالجلود ويرمز لها p-p.v.c
2- المنتوجات القاسية كانابيب الصرف الصحي والضغط والبروفيلات ويرمز لها u-p.v.c












1​ 

2-الأشكال التجارية لp.v.c​ 
يتواجد الp.v.c بعدت أنواع تختلف بأختلاف طريقة انتاجه 
حيث يبلمر مونومير الفينيل كلورايد حسب المعادلة التالية 
n (CH2=CHCL) (CH2-CHCL-)n+n*20cal​وهنالك عدة طرق لأنتاجها وهي 
1- طريقة البلمرة بالكتلة 
2- طريقة البلمرة بالمستحلب 
3- طريقة البلمرة بالمعلق
بالأضافة الى طرق بلمرة اخرى كالبلمرة في السائل والبلمرة في الترسيب 
2-1- البلمرة في الكتلة 
تجرى عملية البلمرة في اوتوكلاف محاط بتبريد يدخل اليه المونومير بحيث يصبح سائلا مع حفاز ذواب في المونومير وغالبا ما يكون من بيروكسيدات عضوية وبعد ادخال جميع الأضافات يتم تسخين الأوتوكلاف المجهز بمحرك بعدها يترسب البوليمير في المفاعل مشكلا كتلة بيضاء لزجة يصبح بعدها حين اخراجه خلال 10ساعات قاسية وكتيمة 
وحرارة التسخين ومدته وكمية المادة الحفاذة تؤثر كلا منها يصورة فعالة على البوليمير النهائي ويمكن القول ان نقص المادة الحفاذة وانخفاض الحرارة يؤديان الى جعل البوليمير ذو وزن جزيئي متوسط 
وتوضح طريقة التصنيع حسب المخطط رقم (1)








2​ 
2-2-البلمرة بالمستحلب 
تقوم هذه الطريقة على اساس جعل المونومير يشكل ذرات ناعمة جدا (0.1-0.2) ميكرون من حيث القطر ووسط تشتيت ذهيد التكاليف كالماء مع وجود عامل حفاذ ذواب في الماء فالأصل في هذه الطريقة اذا تشتيت وتوزيع المونومير كذرات بأصغر مايمكن بوسط غير مذيب هو الماء وبمساعدة مادة طراوة فعالة تسمح بذوبان ضئيل من المونومير في الماء 
تبدأ البلمرة الفعلية وعملية البلمرة بشكل متتابع ويمكن ايقافها غمدا حين ينقلب المونومير الى بولمير بنسب معينة حيث تبلغ 70-80% لأسباب تتعلق بقيمة ثابت سرعة التفاعل الذي يهبط كثيرا وعادة تتم البلمرة بأبراج عالية أو بمفاعلات افقية 
ومن محاسن طرية المستحلب هي 
- التصنيع المستمر الثابت 
- تجهيزات بسيطة 
-امان مطلق غير معرض للأنفيجار 
- مرونة في تبديل العوامل الأساسية (تركيز المتفاعلات والحرارة.........)
أما المحازير فهي تلوث البوليميربجميع الشوائب التي تنحل في الماء وخاصة مادة التطرية وتبقى هذه الشوائب مترسبة بعد جفاف البوليمير 

ويظهر الشكل رقم 2 مخطط لهذه الطريقة 








4​ 
2-3- البلمرة بالمعلق (s-p.v.c)
تقوم هذه الطريقة على أساس البلمرة بالمتسحلب ولكن بغياب مادة الأستحلاب التي تستبدل بتحريك شديد للمونومير السائل تحت الضغط وفي الماء المحتوي على عامل معلق حيث يقوم المونومير المحلول جذئيا بالتبلمر أخذا دور المبلمر البادئ لكل لألئ المونومير المعلق في السائل ويمسك الماء بمونومير كلوريد الفينيل بأطوار غير مستمرة كما تقوم بدور مبادل حراري حيث يمنع العامل المعلق من الأندماج 
ويعتبر الميتيل سيليلوز البولي وفينيل الكحولي من اهم أنواع المعلقات أما أهم البوادئ المعتبرة مثالية فهي بيرو أكسيد لوريل 
أما فيما يتعلق بتوزيع دقائق البوليمير وحجمها فهو عائد بنسبة الماء الى المونومير وكذالك نوع وكمية العامل المعلق وشدة التحريك وموازنة الPH وحرارة التفاعل يمكن تعديلها من أجل مراقبة الوزن الجزيئي ومن اجل أبعاد تكتل الحبيبات وتلاصقها وتجرى البلمرة بحرارة (45-65) درجة مئوية خلال 12-24 ساعة 
حيث تغسل الحبيبات من أثار المادة الغروية وتجفف ويكون المنتج عديم اللون وشفاف 
ويظهر الشكل رقم 3 مخطط اهذه الطريقة 










6
2-4- البلمرة في المحلول 
تتم هذه العملية بادخال جزيئين من مونومير كلور الفينيل مع جزء واحد من الأسيتون أو أسيتات الأيتيل داخل أوتوكلاف بوجود بيرو أكسيد البينزيل بمعدل 3% من كمية المزيج ويحرك المزيج لمدة 12-20 ساعة فيصار الى رفع درجة الحرارة بحيث تنتج كتلة جيلاتينية تسكب ساخنة في حوض خلاط مع مزيج من التلوين و السيكلو هكذان بنسبة 1/1وبكمية تعادل 25% من الخليط الأجمالي وبذالك يصبح البولي فينيل كلورايد سائلا ثابتا ولكن ثابت سرعة تحول ضئيله وهو يستعمل عادة في عمليات الدهان والطلاء وهذه الطريقة متقطعة ويصعب ازالة كامل المونوميرمنها ويبقى ممتصا من قبل البولمير
2-5- البلمرة بالترسيب 
تقوم هذه الطريقة على البلمرة بوجود مذيب للمونومير ولكن غير مذيب بالنسبة للبوليمير وتجرى الطريقة بأدخال قسم من المونومير محلولا في انهدريد الميتانول مع نسبة 0.3% من بيرو اكسيد البنزيل وترفع درجة الحرارة مع التحريك لمدة 12-20 ساعة ثم يتم بعدها ترشيح الناتج وغسله بالكحول وتجفيفه والبوليمير الناتج يكون بشكل مسحوق ابيض يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات والطلاء والصموغ وهذه الطريقة مستمرة ونصف صناعية وتسمح بالحصول على منتج نقي ومتجانس 
2-6- مقارنة بين طرق البلمرة 
أن البولي فينيل كلورايد (p.v.c) هو من اللدائن الملدنة (TP) كما زكرنا وهو مركب لا لون له ولا رائحة ولا طعم وغير سام وهو غير قابل للأشتعال اذا كانت نسبة الكلور فيه تعادل 57% والمسحوق و المستحلب أو اللألئ يمكن تطريتها بسهولة كما يمكن تثبيتها وصباغها و اخضابها وذالك لاعطاء الثبات والليونة والمظهر المطلوب فيها وفي ما يلي مقارنة بين طرق البلمرة المختلفة 

8
E-P.V.C
هذا النوع هو الناتج عن طريقة البلمرة بالمستحلب هو أقل نقاوة من P.V.C الناتج عن طرقة البلمرة بالمعلق بسبب صعوبة غسيل المادة الحفازة ومادة الطراوة وهما يؤثران على الثبات الحراري بصورة خاصة كما يمكن ان تقلل من الخصائص الميكانيكية والكهربائية وبالمقابل فأن الP.V.C المصنوع بطريقة المستحلب اقطار حبيباته تتراوح بين (0.5-30) ميكرون هي جيد لأنتاج البلاستيسول حيث يؤمن سيولة جيدة ولزوجة منحفضة 
S-P.V.C 
هذا النوع ينتج عن طريق البلمرة المعلق وهو اكثر نقائا من جميع الأنواع الأخرى ومناسب لأنتاج الأصناف الشفافة وحبيباته تتراوح ما بين (100-200) ميكرون وهي تمتص بصعوبة الرطوبة لكنها تتعامل بشكل جيد مع مواد الطراوة بسبب اتساع سطح الحبيبات 
أما الخصائص الميكانيكية والكهربائية لهذا النوع فهي عالية 
ويمكن صباغة هذا النوع بالطريقة الجافة بسهولة وبالمقابل فان زمن تجلد الحبيبات فهو اكبر من الحالات الأخرى وذالك يعني ان التصنيع اكثر دقة وصعوبة 
M-P.V.C
هذا النوع مصنع بطريقة البلمرة بالكتلة وهو اصفى من الأنواع الأخرى لكن وزنه الجزيئي متقلب وسلاسل جزيئاته متفاوتة الطول 
أما الP.V.C المصنع بطريقة البلمرة بالمحلول هو غيرصافي لأن المونومير بيقى غالبا متعلقا بالمبلمر النهائي ولايمكن أن يصلح ألا لصناعة الصموغ ولأعمال التجهيز والأعداد لعمليات البلمرة الأخرى مثل البلمرة يطريقة الترسيب 
ان الP.V.C سواء أكان مسحوقا او مجروشا يمكن تشكيله بمختلف طرق تشغيل اللدائن الملدنة (TP) سواء بالقولبه بالحقن او السكب في القوالب المفتوحة او القولبة بالدوران او البسق او التصفيح وتشكيل الأفلام 

9
ويبدأ أنصهاره في درجة حرارة 100 درجة مئوية ويصبح أكثر سيولة كلما أرتفعت درجة حرارته مما يسمح بتصنيعه بكافة طرق التشكيل ونادرا ما يستخدم الP.V.C وحده فهو يمزج بعناصر تحسن من خصائصه وتسمح بتشغيله بسهولة ولهذا تستخدم المطريات والمواد المالئة والاخضابات وجميع الخصائص تتأثر بالوزن الجزيئي للمركب الذي يتراوح ما بين (40-100) ألف وحدة وكذالك تتأثر الخصائص بنسب مواد الطراوة والمواد المالئة والمثبتات ......................... 





















10

3- خصائص البوليمير ​ 
3-1- مقدمة 
ان اهم ما يحدد أختيار البوليمير لصناعة ما هي خصائصه الفنية وبالتالي يتم تحديد طريقة التصنيع بناء على ذالك وفيما يلي جداول بخصائص ومواصفات البوليمير من شركات مختلفة للانواع الثلاثة الرئيسية لp.v.c وهي S-P.V.C و E-P.V.C و M-P.V.C
نموذج 4
نموذج 3
نموذج 2
نموذج 1​ 
70
62
67
62
K-value
450 gr/L
480gr/L
580gr/L
540gr/L
Bulk density
530gr/L
570gr/L
680gr/L
750gr/L
Packing density
15
15
15
90
Particle size%
<63 micron
5
5
5
-
Particle size%
>200micron 
p-p.v.c
صفائح 
انابيب وبروفيلات
صفائح صلبة
التطبيقات ​ 

الجدول رقم 1 هذا الجدول مواده مصنعة بطريقة s-p.v.c 
يوضح هذا الجدول نماذج مختلفة مصنعة بهذه الطريقة تستخدم هذه النماذج في صناعة اشكال مختلفة من المنتجات النهائية ويحدد استخدام نموج ما في صناعة معينة مواصفات هذا النموذج حسبما سنرى لاحقا عندما سيتم دراسة كل مواصفة على حدى








11
E-P.V.C
جدول رقم 2
نموذج 5
نموذج 4
نموذج 3
نموذج 2
نموذج 1​ 
69
64
79
69
64
K-value
600
620
450
500
500
Bulk density
gr/l
680
720
550
600
600
Packing density gr/L
30%
30%
85%
60%
60%
Particle size%
<63 micron
-
-
-
-
-
Particle size%
>125 micron
95%
95%
98%
98%
98%
Particle size%
<160 micron
صلب
صلب 
صفائح طرية 
صفائح صلبة ​ 
التطبيقات​ 



M-P.V.C
جدول رقم 3
نموذج 5
نموذج 4
نموذج 3
نموذج 2
نموذج 1​ 
70
67
61
57
56
K-value
540
610
630
640
640
Bulk density gr/L
610
680
700
720
740
Packing density gr/L
0.2
0.2
0.2
0.2
0.2
Velatilte %
5
5
5
5
5
Particle size%
<63 micron
1
1
1
1
1
Particle size%
>160
جيد
وسط
وسط
ضعيف
ضعيف
Plasticer
absorption
P-P.V.C
أنابيب وصفائح صلبة
حقن 
حقن+صفائح صلبة 
حقن 
التطبيقات​ 
12
تم أستعراض الجداول السابقة والخاصة بخصائص بعض نمازج p.v.c من اجل دراسة كل خاصة على حدى ولمعرفة تأثيرها على عملية التصنيع والمواصفات المنتج النهائي 
3-1-K-VALUE
كما اوردنا سابقا ان اختلاف طريقة تصنيع الP.V.C واختلاف ظروف الأنتاج من حرارة وضغط يؤدي الى انتاج عدة انواع من الP.V.C تختلف بعدد حلقات المونومير المتصلة ببعضها وبالتالي اختلاف طول سلسلة البوليمير وبالتالي تختلف درجة البلمرة والوزن الجزيئي للبولمير ويعبر عن هذا الأختلاف بتعبير
K-VALUE او برقم اللزوجة للبوليمير 
ويعبر K-VALUE عن ثابت يتعلق بالوزن الجزيئي للبوليمير وله اهمية بالغة في اختيار البوليمير المناسب لصناعة معينة فهو يزداد بزيادة الوزن الجزيئي وينقص بنقصانه لهذا نلاحظ بان المواصفات الميكانيكية للمتج تزداد بزيادة K-VALUE كالشد والضغط 
وعادة نخصص مواد الP.V.C ذات الK-VALUE ادنى من 50 الى صناعة اللواصق وما شابه
وذات K-VALUE من 56وحتى 60 في عمليات الحقن 
ومن 65 الى67 في عملية سحب الأنابيب 
أما الأعلى من 70 يخصص في صناعة الP.V.C الطري 
وتحدد قيمة K-VALUE تجريبيا عن طريق حله في المحلات العضوية المناسبة كالسيكلو هكسان كما هو موضح في المخطط ذو الشكل رقم 4 حيث اذا أرتفع الوزن الجزيئي للبوليمير تزداد أمكانية حله في المحلات العضوية المخصصة وبالتالي تزداد لزوجة المحلول فأذا كانت لزوجة المحل V0ولزوجة المحلول VL وتركيز البوليمير C gr/L فتكون معادلة العالم FITKENTSHER على الشكل التالي 
V=VL- V0 /V0*C ​حيث تكون V هي رقم اللزوجة 
و vL/v0 هي اللزوجة النسبية 
13
وهنالك علاقة ما بين اللزوجة والوزن الجزيئي حسب معادلة العالم
KUHN وهي 
VI=K* ​حيث a تتراوح قيمتها من 0.5-2 
ولأجل a =1 تكون 
VI=K*M ​اذا K-VALUE يوضح العلاقة ما بين اللزوجة والوزن الجزيئي 
و الجدول رقم 4 يوضح علاقة للزوجة النسبية بقيمة 
K-VALUE 
- تأثير K-VALUE على خواص المنتج 
ان زيادة K يعني زيادة طول السلسلة وبالتالي يؤدي هذا الى رفع الخصائص الميكانيكية للبوليمير كالشد والضغط كما ذكرنا سابقا ويؤدي كذالك الى رفع أمكانية أمتصاص البوليمير للمواد الملدنه وهذا يعتبر احد الأسس المهمة في اختيار نوع الP.V.C المناسب لصناعة معينة وخاصة صناعة P.V.C الطري 
والمخطط ذو الرقم 5 يوضح علاقة K-VALUE بأمتصاص الملدنات فتزداد كمية أمتصاص الملدن كلما أزدادت قيمة K لهذا يتم أختيار الP.V.C ذو الرقم 70 في صناعة P-P.V.C 










15
3-3- BULK DENSITY 
للكثافة الظاهرية أهمية بالغة في تأثيرها على عملية الأنتاج وسيولة البودرة وكذالك على أستيعاب الP.V.C للأضافات المخصصة له والشكل رقم 6 يوضح الفرق بشكل الحبيبات عندما تكون الكثافة منخفضة وعندما تكون مرتفعة 
فالكافة المرتفعة تؤدي الى زيادة أنتاج آلات السحب وخاصة أثناء انتاج الأنابيب حيث تعتبر فاعلية ومميزات تدفق البودرة كلهواء الذي يغذي الرئه في نظام تصنيع الأنابيب فأذا كان هناك تشويش وأطراب في عملية التدفق يؤدي الى أنتاج أنابيب بسماكات متفاوتة غير مرغوبة 
ومميزات تدفق البودرة تعتمد يشكل رئيسي على شكل وحجم حبيبات البودرة وعلى الأضافات الخاصة بذالك 
ويتم قياس الكثافة الظاهرية بواسطة جهاز مؤلف من بيشر سعة 500سم3 وقمع موضوع فوقه كما هو موضح في الشكل رقم7 هنالك مخطط يوضح أبعاد هذا الجهاز في الشكل رقم 8 
وتجرى عملية القياس كما يلي 
1- نختار بيشر سعة 500سم3 
2- يتم وزن البيشر (a) 
3- نضع المواد في القمع ونجعلها تسقط بشكل حر داخل البيشر حتى أمتلائه بشكل كامل 
4- يعاد وزن البيشر مع المواد (b) 
BULK DENSITY=b-a/v ​تعاد العملية ثلاث مرات 






18
3-4- PACKING DENSITY
تتعلق هذه الكثافة كذالك بشكل الحبيبات وشكلها والجهاز المستخدم من اجل قياسها موضح في الشكل رقم 9 
والجهاز عبارة عن سلندر سعته 250سم3 مثبت فوق رجاج يسبب دورانه عملية الرص للمواد 
والكثافة تكون مساوية الى وزن المواد داخل السلندر مقسومة على حجم السلندر 
D=M/V ​ 




















22
3-5- PARTICLE SIZE
تؤثرحجم الحبيبات بشكل واضح على الكثافة الظاهرية للP.V.C
وكذالك تؤثرعلى عملية التدفق الحرللبودرة في خزانات التغذية وكذالك يؤثر حجم الحبيبات على أمتصاص أضافات المواد الملدنة لهذا لكل صناعة معينة يفضل حجم حبيبات معين 
وبالنسبة لصناعة الأنابيب مثلا يفضل أن ينحصر القسم الأعظم من الحبيبات ما بين 100الى 200 ميكرون 
والشكل رقم 10 يوضح صورة لمنخل خاص بعملية تحليل النخل 
الجهاز مؤلف من 
1- منخل 
2- هزاز 
3- ساعة 
4- ميزان 
وتكون أبعاد المنخل على الشكل التالي 
قطر السلك فتحة المنخل
170 ميكرون 250 ميكرون
80 ميكرون 120 ميكرون
56 ميكرون 90 ميكرون
40 ميكرون 60 ميكرون
25 ميكرون 40 ميكرون
وتجرى عملية النخل كما يلي 
1- يتم وزن كمية معينة 
2- نضيف الى العينة ANTISTATIC بكميات قليلة جدا حوالي 10ملغ لكل 25غ من العينة 
3- يتم وضع العينة في الميزان ومن ثم يتم تشغيل الرجاج والساعة لمدة 15دقيقة يتم بعدها ايقاف الرجاج ووزن الكميات الموجودة على كل قسم من المنخل لتحديد النسبة المئوية لتوزع حجم الحبيبات كما هو مزكور في النمازج المزكورة سابقا في الصفحة رقم 11 والصفحة رقم 12 
4- يتم وضع مخطط بياني لعملية النخل كما في الشكل 11
3-6 المواد الطيارة
تعتبر من الخصائصرالمهمة كونها تعبر عن كمية الرطوبة الموجودة في بودرة الpvc وكزالك تعبر عن محتوى المادة من مونمير ال pvc 
ويعتبر وجود المونمير بكميات تزيد عن 1ppmمن المخاطرالتي تهدد صحة العاملين بهذا القطاع الصناعي الهام والكمية المذكورة
محددة من قبل منظمة الصحة العالمية
فعند شراء المواد الخام لا بد من التأكيد على كمية المنومير بحيث
تكون ادنى من الحد المسموح
3-7 مميزات تدفق البودرة
تعتبر هذه الخاصة مهمة جدا وذلك للحصول على تدفق ثاب من خزانات التغذية الى ماكينات العمل وذلك لعدم حدوث اية اضرابات عملية في التغذية وبالتالي عدم حدوث تغيرات في الكمية الداخلة الى الماكينات بحيث تحقق توازن مادي جيد مناسب لخروج كمية محددة
من رأس القالب وبالتالي ثبات الابعاد للمنتجات النهائية
وتعين هذه الميزات تجريبيا بجهاز مؤلف من
1- قمع ذوفتحات متغيرة من 8-18 مم
2- بيشر سعته500 سم3
3- حامل
طريقة العمل
يتم وضع كمية البودرة الجاهزة للعمل بعد وضع الأضافات اللازمة لها في القمع لتسقط في البيشر بشكل حر ويتم قياس الزمن الذي تم بموجبه سقوط كمية 500 سم3 من الفتحة المخصصة دون أن يبقى منها اية كمية في القمع
يتم حساب مساحة فوهة الخروج وتقسيمها على الزمن وتعطى السيولة بالعلاقة التالية a=k/d*c cm2/sec
D gr/cm3 الكثافة c ca/gr.deg الحرارة النوعية وk عامل انتقال الحرارة ca/cm.sec.deg
القيمة التقريبية لل pvc 1.22/1000













ملاحظة هامة جدا جميع المخططات الناقصة ستم ارسالها لاحقا وستم اكمال الموضوع في رسائل لاحقة


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (31 يناير 2010)

Thanks alot


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (31 يناير 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عطية سعدو (2 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء هذا الرد لاكمال موضوع تشغيل البولي فينيل كلورايد
 4- تشغيل p.v.c

درسنا سابقا مواصفات الp.v.c الخام لكن هذه المادة لا يمكن تصنيعها بدون اضافات على الأطلاق لهذا سنقوم بتحديد هذه الأضافات وتأثيرها على الpvc 
4-1 اضافات الp.v.c
1- الفلر
2-المثبتات
3 –الملدنات
4- معدلات الخصائص
5- مساعدات التشغيل
6- المزلقات
فمن المعروف بأن الأضافات تحدد نوع المنتج لهذا تم تقسيم ال p.v.c بشكل اساسي الى نوعين 
النوع الأول الصلب
النوع الثاني الطري
والصلب عادة عبارة عن +pvc فلر +مثبتات +مساعدت تشغيل
والطري عبارة عن p.v.c +الملدنات +الفلر +المثبتات 
4-1-1 الفلر
الفلر المستخدم في صناعة ال p.v.c عبارة عن caco3 المعالج بحمض الشمع
ويجب أن يتمتع الفلر بنعومة عالية من أجل توفير سطح عالي لها
فا لأنواع الجيدة منها لا يتجاوز قطر حبيباتها 10 مكرون كأصناف شركة أمية الفرنسية ويتم تصنيع الفلر في بلادنا من عدة شركات وطنية بمواصفات لا بأس بها وهنا لابد أن نذكر بعض الدراسات التي أجرتها شركة أمية
وفيما يلي أحد نتاتج هذه الدراسات التي توضح تأثير الفلر على مواصفات المنتج جدول رقم 5 

 28
يوضح الجدول السابق تأثير الفلر على مواصفات المنتج الصلب حيث نلاحظ أرتفاع في معدل الصدم في حال زيادة الفلر الى 15pha كما نلاحظ ارتفاع عامل المرونة وأنخفاض في أجهاد الشد وأجهاد القص 
مما سبق يجعلنا نختار نسبة الفلر بدقة وحذر حسب الهدف والغاية من المنتج 
ويؤثر الفلر يشكل واضح على كثافة المنتج حيث قمنا بوضع العديد من الخلطات التي تختلف بنسبة الفلر فحصلنا على مخطط حسب الشكل رقم 12 حيث يظهر تأثير نسبة الفلر المعالج (b) والفلر الغير المعالج (a) 
ومن ذالك المخطط تم أستنتاج العلاقات التالية 
Da=1.37+0.0117x
Db=1.37+0.0113x​حيث D كثافة المنتج الصلب 
وx النسبة المئوية للفلر 
حيث تعبر تلك المعادلات عن عمل تجريبي تم القيام به أثناء عملي في المنشئات الصناعية المختصة بهذا المنتج كصناعة الأنابيب 












 30
ولدراسة تأثير الفلرعلى عملية التشغيل قمنا بما يلي
1- وضع عدة تراكيب تختلف بنسبة الفلر فقط موضحة في الجدول رقم 6 
2- تم تسجيل قيم عمليات التشغيل وهي 
- ضغط المواد 
- الحمل على الألة 
- الضغط الخلفي 
- كمية الأنتاج 
تؤخذ قيم بارامترات التشغيل مباشرة من الأجهزة التي تزود بها ماكينات السحب 
3- تم وضع المخططات المقابلة لتلك القيم كما هو موضح في الشكل رقم 13 
من المخطط السابق نستنتج ان كمية المنتج تتناقض بشكل دائم تقريبا كلما زادت كمية الفلر 
وخلاصة ماسبق نستنتج ما يلي أن أضافة الفلر ليس سيئا في أغلب الأحيان أذا كان ضمن الحدود المقبولة لهذا يجب أن نعرف الهدف من المنتج لكي نستطيع ان نحدد كميته وكذالك يجب ان نراعي كمية الفلر التي تسمح بتشغيل جيد فأذا كانت كميته ضمن حدود معينة تؤدي الى زيادة المقاومة ضد الصدمات وزيادة حد المرونة كما يزيد المقاومة ضد الهرم 
لكن بنفس الوقت يضعف من تحمل الأنابيب للضغط الداخلي ففي هذه الحالة يجب ان تقلل الكمية من الحد الأدنى المطلوب 
كما أنه تم وضع مخطط يبين نسبة الفلر وتأثيرها على صدم الأنابيب كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم 14





 32


----------



## عطية سعدو (14 فبراير 2010)

4-1-2- المثبتات 
تعتبر المثبتات العنصر الأساسي في عملية التصنيع فبدونها لايمكن اجراء تلك العملية أطلاقا 
- كيمياء عمل المثبتات 
لكي نوضح طريقة عمل المثبتات يجب أن نعرف كيف يتصرف الp.v.c. عند رفع درجة حرارته الى أعلى من 90 درجة مئوية فهو يتحول في هذه الحالة كما يلي 


 p.v.c

 Heat
 HCL 
 أصفرار اللون 

 أعادة التشكيل 
 اللون الأسود 

 الأحتراق
وتجرى تلك العملية كيميائيا كما يلي 
 H H H H H H H H H



- C - C - C - C – C – C – C – C – C –

H CL H CL H CL H CL H 






 36
تستمر تلك العملية الكيميائية السابقة حتى أصفرار وتفحم البوليمير بشكل كامل 
- دور المثبتات في ايقاف تلك العملية الكيميائية 
يكمن دور المثبتات عن طريق سحب ذرة الكلور المتفككة والأحلال مكانها حتى لا تتمكن من الأتحاد مع ذرة الهدروجين المجاورة أي يقوم المثبت بشكل دائم بأشباع جزيئ الp.v.c وفي ما يلي مثال على ذالك 










أي يتم منع تشكيل الروابط المضاعفة سهلة التفكك والتفاعل مع الأوكسجين وبالتالي الأحتراق 
وهنا لابد من التنويه بأن هناك أنواع مختلفة من المثبتات تختلف باختلاف معدن الأساس 
فهنالك المثبتات الرصاصية والكاديومية والكالسيومية 
ومنها السام ومنها عديم السلمية لذالك يجب الأنتباه الى أستخدام المثبتات الغير سامة كالمثبتات الكالسيومية والقصديرية ومثبتات الزنك في المنتجات التي تستخدم في مياه الشرب أو العبوات المنزلية 



 37
ويتم أختيار نوع المثبت حسب الغاية من التصنيع وتحدد كميته كذالك حسب نوعه ويمكن ان نصنف المثبتات حسب الأنواع التالية 
1- المثبتات الحرارية 
2- المثبتات ضد الأشعة فوق البنفسجية 
3- مثبتات الأكسدة
والمثبت المستخدم أثناء التصنيع غالبا ما يحتوي على الأنواع المزكورة سابقا بشكل شرائح أو حبيبات ناعمة تشبه بشكلها شرائح برش الصابون أو بودرة المنظفات الصناعية والهدف من اعطائها هذا الشكل لمنع تصاعد أي غبار منها أثناء عملية الأسخدام في ما لو كانت بشكل بودرة 
ويلعب المثبت أحيانا دور المزلق لp.v.c أذا كان من الصوابين المعدنية حيث تحدث عملية التزليق لمنع التصاق هذه المادة أثناء عملية التصنيع على جدار القوالب ومثال على ذالك ستيارات الكادليوم 






والحمض المتشكل يقوم بعمليات التزليق للمادة للأضافة الى كونه يقوم بأشباع جزيئات هذه المادة أي يلعب دورين دور المثبت الحراري من جهة ودور المزلق لجزيئات المادة المنصهرة 






 38


----------



## السعيد رضا (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عطية سعدو (23 فبراير 2010)

اكمال الموضوع :
4-1-3- الملدنات 
تعتبر الملدنات من المواد الهامة جدا والتي يتم بواسطتها تغير خصائص الp.v.c من صلب الى طري 
والملدنات تزيد من نعومة المنتج في درجات الحرارة المتدنية وهي مقاومة للبرودة وغير مقاومة للحرارة 
ومن أهم الملدنات المستخدمة للp.v.c الأستيرات ومشتقات الحموض الفتالية وكذالك بعض المشتقات الأيبوكسية مثل أيبوكسي زيت الصوية وفي ما يلي أهم نمازج الملدنات الأستيرية 
1- دي أوكتيل فتالات DOP
2- دي أوكتيل أديبات DOA
3- دي أيزو ديسيل فتالات DIDP
4- دي أيزو ديسيل أديبات DIDA
حيث تعتبر هذه النمازج مهمة لأنها تستخدم بشكل كبير جدا في عملية التلدين وفي ما يلي تأثير تلك الملدنات على خصائص الP.V.C 
- الكثافة 
تنخفض كثافة الP.V.C عند أضافة الملدنات بشكل عام وتزدات بالأنخفاض كلما زادت نسبة الملدن ويوضح الشكل رقم 15 علاقة الكثافة بمحتوى بعض الملدنات 
- الخصائص الميكانيكة 
كذالك تؤثر نسبة الملدن على الخصائص الميكانيكية للP.V.C كالأستطالة وأجهاد الشد 
وتوضح الأشكال رقم 16و17و18و19و20 تغير الخصائص الميكانيكية وتلك المخططات مطابقة للمقاييس البريطانية لعدة أصناف من الملدنات حيث يتم المقارنة في ما بينها 




 39
4-1-4- معدلات الصدم 
تستخدم في الP.V.C الغير ملدن (صلب) وتضاف عادة ما بين 15-5 % ومن هذه المواد اكليرو نتريل بوتادايين ستايرين (ABS)
ومتا كريلات بوتادايين ستايرين (MBS) 
حيث أنها ترفع من أمكانية تحمل الP.V.C للصدم والعوامل الجوية 
وهذه المواد تعمل دور المخمد لحدوث أي تشقق في مادة الP.V.C حيث تمتص الطاقة الحركية للصدمات التي تؤدي الى حدوث تشققات وتعطي مرونة للمنتج وفي الشكل 21 يوضح طريقة عمل هذه المعدلات 
4-1-5- أضافات التشغيل 
تهدف هذه الأضافات الى سهولة نقل المواد وحركتها قبل دخولها الى الة البسق وكذالك تسهيل عملية العجن داخل تلك الألات حيث تخفض من درجة حرارة الأنصهار لمادة الP.V.C وبالتالي يمكن أن تقلل من التشوهات الناجمة عن الحرارت العالية وكذالك تسهيل حركة المصهور داخل القوالب ومن المواد المستخدمة في هذا المجال بولي ميتيل متاكليرات وتضاف بنسب تتراوح ما بين 0.5-2 % 
وهنالك العديد من المواد الأخرى المستخدمة في هذا المجال وماذال معرفة أنواعها حكر للشركات المصنعة حيث تعطي مستقبلا جيدا لعملية تصنيع الP.V.C والأقلال من تكاليف عملية التصنيع وأنتاج منتج مطابق للمواصفات المطلوبة 







 46
4-1-6- المزلقات 
للمزلقات أمر بالغ الأهمية وذالك لتأمين حركة المصهور داخل الفرن والقوالب وتخفيف أحتكاكه وعدم ألتصاقه في المعدن وعادة تقسم المزلقات الى نوعين 
- مزلقات خارجية 
- مزلقات داخلية 
يجب أن يكون هنالك توازن ما بين النوعين السابقين والمضافين لمادة الP.V.C من أجل تأمين حركة مستقرة ومتوازية للمواد أثناء مسيرها داخل القوالب الشكل 22 والشكل 23 يظهر تأثير المزلق الخارجي والشكل 24 يظهر تأثير المزلق الداخلي حيث يظهر الشكل 23 كيفية تقدم المواد على جدار المعدن ومحاولة أقتراب سرعة التدفق على المحيط من سرعة التدفق داخل المادة 
ومن أنواع المزلقات 
- أستيرات الحموض الدسمة تعتبر مزلقات داخلية خارجية 
- الصوابين المعدنية منها أستيارات الكالسيوم مزلق داخلي وأستيارات الرصاص مزلق خارجي 
- الحموض الدسمة مزلقات داخلية خارجية 
- شمع البارافين مزلق داخلي 
- شمع البولي أتيلين مزلق خارجي 










 48


----------



## عطية سعدو (23 فبراير 2010)

4-2- عملية التصنيع
يجب ان نميز في عملية التصنيع ما بين نوعين 
1- النوع الصلب ويطلق عليه U-P.V.C كما زكرنا سابقا 
2- النوع الطري ويطلق عليه P-P.V.C 
4-2-1- النوع الصلب 
لندرس طريقة تصنيع هذا النوع أخدنا كمثال على ذالك صناعة الأنابيب وتجرى هذه العملية حسب الخطوات التالية 
1- تجهيز المواد الأولية عن طريق خلطها في خلاط بادا بوري حيث يتم وضع المواد والأضافات اللازمة في خزان خاص ثم تسحب بعدها الى خلاط سريع حيث ترتفع درجة الحرارة نتيجة الأحتكاك فتزوب المثبتات والمزلقات وتتشتت داخل الخليط فتقوم بتغليف بودرة الP.V.C بحيث تكون درجة الحرارة ما بين 100-115 درجة مئوية وعندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة الى أعلى من ذالك يتم تفريغ الخلطة الى خلاط مع تبريد حتى تنخفض درجة الحرارة الى ما دون 50درجة مئوية لمنع حدوث أية تجبلات وهنا تصبح المواد جاهزة للأنتقال الى المرحلة التالية من العمل 
2- المرحلة الثانية في التصنيع 
وتتم بعد أن تصبح المواد الأولية جاهزة بعد الخلط حيث توضع المواد في خزان في بداية خط الأنتاج من أجل عملية التغذية لخط الأنتاج فلابد من تأمين تغذية مستمرة لماكينة البثق حيث تدخل المواد الى فرن ألة البثق وهذا الفرن عبارة عن اسطوانة مركب عليها سخانات من أجل تأمين الحرارة اللازمة وفي داخل تلك الأسطوانة حلزونات مزدوجة لتأمين عملية العجن والأنصهار للخليط كما أن الفرن مزود بمضخة فاكيوم لسحب الغازات من المنصهر الذي يستمر في التقدم نتيجة ضغط الحلزونات الى قالب البثق الذي يقوم بدوره بتوجيه المنصهر الى رأس القالب الشكل25 


 52
وتكون حرارة المنصهر قد تجاوزت 180درجة مئوية عند خرجها من القالب لتدخل الى أنبوب يطلق عليه أنبوب تشكيل لأعطاء القطر المناسب ومن ثم الى حجرة الضغط المنخفض مع التبريد لتثبيت شكل الأنبوب بعدها يدخل الأنبوب الى الة السحب ومن ثم ألة القص والشكل 26 يظهر مخطط خط الأنتاج والخلط لأنتاج الأنابيب وعلى هذا المخطط وضعت التسميات التالية 
E-13 قمع التغذية 
E-9 الفرن والقالب
E-10 مبرد+ فاكيوم 
E-12 سحاب
E-13 منشار
E-14 أنبوب
E-4 المسخن
E-7 خزان المواد الجاهزة 
P-4 خزان وضع المواد الأولية
P-3 مبرد 
P-2 شفرات المبرد
كما يظهر الشكل رقم 27 مخطط للحلزونات داخل الأسطوانة حيث يوضح ذالك المخطط شكل الحلزونات وبعض أنواعها فمنها الحلزونات المتزايدة الضغط ومنها الحلزونات ذات الضغط الخفيف









 54
بعد أن أطلعنا على مخطط الأنتاج ومخطط القالب كان لابد أن نشرح أهم مرحلة في التصنيع فهي مرحلة وجود المواد داخل اسطوانة الفرن فأذا نظرنا الى مخطط الحلزونات الشكل27 نلاحظ وجود عدة مناطق مميزة عن بعضها بشكل وطول الخطوات المشكلة للحلزون وهذه المناطق هي كما يلي 
1- منطقة التغذية حيث الخطوات متباعدة 
2- منطقة العجن حيث الخطوات متقاربة 
3- منطقة أتمام العجن والتخلص من الغازات 
4- منطقة الضخ لتأمين تدفق المواد وضغطها الى داخل القالب كما هو موضح في الشكل 25 
وجميع المناطق والمراحل السابقة يجب أن تؤمن الأنصهار للمادة بشكل جيد لذالك يجب أن تكون حرارة الفرن معايرة بشكل ضقيق لتأمين أنصهار وعجن جيدين بفترة زمن محددة وعندما تصبح المادة بحالة أنصهار يصبح العزم اللازم لتحريك الحلزونات في أدنى حد له كما يظهر الشكل 28 ذالك وفي حال زيادة الزمن عن الحد المطلوب يبدأ العزم بالأزدياد الى حدود عالية ممكن أن تؤدي الى حدوث مشاكل تقنية خطيرة 
مما تقدم يجب أن نراعي أثناء عملية التشغيل وصول حرارة المواد الى الحد المطلوب وهي 180 -195 درجة مئوية وكذالك يجب أن نراعي سرعة دوران الحلزونات منعاً لذيادة الضغوط حيث تبدأ المادة بالتفكك في حال زيادة زمن البقاء للمادة عن الحد المطلوب 
ويمكن مراقبة عملية العجن من فتحات خروج الغازات الموجودة على أسطوانة الفرن حيث يؤمن العجن الجيد للمادة تجانس وتماسك لها 





 57 
4-2-2- بعض التراكيب الخاصة بالمنتجات الصلبة 
تعتبر هذه التراكيب عامة وتقريبية من حيث كمية الأضافات فيمكن أن تختلف بالزيادة أو النقصان وذالك تابع لنوعية الألات المستخدمة ومدى جودتها وكذالك على نوعية القوالب ومساحة خروج المواد منها 
























 59
4-2-3- دراسة عملية على أحد المنتجات الصلبة وهي الأنابيب 
- دراسة تأثير الفلر على الضغط الداخلي للأنابيب 
لأجراء هذه الدراسة تم أخذ العينات التالية 
رقم العينة
ضغط العمل(بار)
السماكة (ملم)
القطر (ملم)
1
16
11.9
160
2
16
8.2
110
3
16
4.7
63
4
16
3
40
5
16
1.9
25
6
16
8.2
110
7
10
4.3
90
8
10
5.3
110
9
10
5.3
110
10
10
5.3
110
11
10
5.3
110
12
10
7.7
160
13
10
5.3
110
14
6
4.7
160
15
6
3.2
110
16
6
4.7
160​17 6 3.2 110


 الجدول رقم 7



 60
العينات الموجودة في الجدول رقم 7 تم تعريضها لأختبار الضغط الداخل في درجة حرارة20 درجة مئوية وكذالك في درجة حرارة 60 درجة مئوية 
علما أن الضغط الداخلي للأنابيب يحسب بالعلاقة 
P=2&s/d-s​حيث P الضغط الداخلي (كغ/سم2)
& الأجهاد الإطاري( نيوتن/سم2)
S السماكة (سم)
D القطر الخارجي 
عند إجراء تجربة الضغط تفجر كلا من الأنبوبين ذات الأقطار 110-160 قبل أن يصل الأجهاد الى الحد المطلوب وهو 420نيوتن/سم2 كما يظهر الشكل29في مجموعة ال16 بار فقط 
وعند الرجوع الى نسبة الفلر الموضوعة لكل نوع من الأنواع السابقة كانت حسب الأشكال رقم 30-31-32 
وعند النظر الى تلك المخططات نجد أرتفاع في نسبة الفلر في جميع أنابيب ال160 وأنابيب ال110 في مجموعة ال16 بار الى حد أعلى من 15% وهذا ما أدى من أنفجارها 












 61
- دراسة تأثر الفلر على أجهاد الشد 
تم وضع المخططات ذات الأشكال 33-34-35 التي تبين تأثير نسبة الفلر على أجهاد الشد للعينات السابقة


----------



## meshosafe (23 مارس 2010)

:20:جميل ... جميل ... جميل .....والله المعلومات غنية :12:ومفيدة جداً بارك الله فيك ... وياريت الموضوع يضاف له تأثير مادة ال pvc على صحة الإنسان وتأثيرها على البيئة ....... وياريت المزيد.:85:


----------



## Sobhi kl (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع 
لكن أين الجداول


----------



## engieering rose (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك يا أخ عطية فعلا موضوع مهم والمعلومات المطروحة من قبلك رائعة جزاك الله كل الخيرعني لاني والله تعبت وانا عم ابحث على موضوع يكون مشروح بإسهاب متل موضوعك على فكرةانت انقذتني لانومطلوب مني مشروع وكنت محتارة وضايعة ومابقي معي وقت ولازم اعطيه للدكتور بسرعة شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير والله يزيدك من علمو ويجزيك الخير(^_^)


----------

